# Simatic S5-115U STOP LED blinkt



## matziane (8 August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
hatten in letzter Zeit schon 2x das Phänomen, dass nachdem die Netzspannung der Steuerung Aus und wieder eingeschaltet wurde, plötzlich die STOP LED blinkte.

CPU konnte auch nicht in den RUN Zustand gebracht werden, haben dann urgelöscht und danach einen AG Abzug eingespielt, dann lief es wieder.

Im Handbuch
http://www.es.fh-mannheim.de/sp/simatic/115u/115u_de.pdf
auf Seite 141 steht zwar etwas dazu, das sagt mir jedoch nicht viel.


Habt ihr Vorschläge oder Ideen woran es liegen könnte und was in Zukunft getan werden kann um sowas zu verhindern.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## tnt369 (8 August 2012)

steckt in der cpu ein eprom bzw. ein batteriegepuffertes ram-modul?


----------



## matziane (8 August 2012)

Der Eprom Schacht ist leer, es sind aber Batterien drin und die LEDs BATT LOW haben nicht geleuchtet.
Die Batterien sollen vor etwa 2 Monaten gewechselt worden sein, wie lang sie vorher auf Lager lagen, kann ich nciht sagen.

Mir wurde aber gesagt, dass vor dem Einsetzen der Batterien die Spannung gemessen wurde und in Ordnung gewesen sein soll.


----------



## tnt369 (8 August 2012)

auf die "batt low" anzeige ist leider kein verlass. die leuchtet erst, wenn die batt ganz leer sind.
bei neuen batterien sollten diese vor dem einsetzen erst "depassiviert" werden, ansonsten ist der
innenwiderstand zu hoch und es kann zu datenverlust kommen obwohl die batterien noch gut sind!
vermutlich ist das hier bei dir der fall.

das thema taucht immer mal wieder auf. siehe hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/41498-RAM-ROM-Speichermodul-VIPA-7629-in-S5-115U-943


----------



## Approx (8 August 2012)

Eine S5 CPU möchte gern VOR der Spannunslosigkeit in den Zustand STOP geschaltet werden. Wenn man die Spannung im Run wegnimmt, dann ärgert sich die CPU so sehr, daß sie bei Spannungswiederkehr ein URLÖSCHEN anfordert (schnelles Blinken der Stop-LED).
Wenn Du dies beherzigst, dann sollte es die CPU nicht krumm nehmen. Einfach mal ausprobieren.



Approx


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (8 August 2012)

Approx schrieb:


> Eine S5 CPU möchte gern VOR der Spannunslosigkeit in den Zustand STOP geschaltet werden. Wenn man die Spannung im Run wegnimmt, dann ärgert sich die CPU so sehr, daß sie bei Spannungswiederkehr ein URLÖSCHEN anfordert (schnelles Blinken der Stop-LED).
> Wenn Du dies beherzigst, dann sollte es die CPU nicht krumm nehmen. Einfach mal ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Dann müsste ich ja vor jedem ausschalten des Hauptschalters den Schaltschrank öffnen und die CPU händisch in STOP bringen.. 

Sowas habe ich NOCH NIE gemacht und es ergibt für mich auch keinen Sinn.. oder stelltst du die kleinen schwarzen RUN/STOP Schalter her, die dann monatlich abbrechen..??

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## matziane (9 August 2012)

Guten Morgen,
mit dem vorm Abschalten in Stop schalten kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen.
Wenn ich dann aber weiter überleg, was ist bei Netzausfall.

Da hab ich ja dann bei Netzwiederkehr dann das Theater und mit Sicherheit bin ich dann nicht im Hause sondern irgend jemand der nicht mal bescheid weiss was grad los ist.
Das darf nicht passieren, bei Netzwiederkehr, egal wie muss die CPU anlaufen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 August 2012)

matziane schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> mit dem vorm Abschalten in Stop schalten kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen.
> Wenn ich dann aber weiter überleg, was ist bei Netzausfall.
> 
> ...



In der Regel läuft die 115U problemlos hoch. Das von Approx beschriebene Verhalten ist schon extrem selten und betrifft - meines Wissens - auch nur einige CPU-Typen. Ich hab da was mit 944 oder 945 in bestimmenten Konstellationen im Hinterkopf. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Approx (9 August 2012)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich NOCH NIE gemacht und es ergibt für mich auch keinen Sinn..


Ich sehe den Sinn darin, nach Spannungswiederkehr keine Probleme zu haben. Es obliegt natürlich jedem, so zu handeln wie er mag.
Fakt ist: In einigen unserer Anlagen (115U mit 945er CPU) habe ich genau das beschriebene Phänomen beobachtet. Ein S5-Autist (von der Firma S., inzwischen sicher in Rente) hat mir vor langer Zeit mal gesagt, daß es immer besser sei, VOR Spannung aus in STOP zu schalten. Der Einwand mit dem Spannungsausfall ist berechtigt, aber wir reden doch von gewollter Abschaltung, oder? 
Wer zu bequem ist, der soll halt Urlöschen! 

Approx


----------



## Blockmove (9 August 2012)

Approx schrieb:


> Fakt ist: In einigen unserer Anlagen (115U mit 945er CPU) habe ich genau das beschriebene Phänomen beobachtet.



Deswegen kann man das Ganze nicht pauschalieren.
Die 945-CPU ist sowieso die Exotin unter den 115er CPUs. Da gibt es noch weitere Zickereien nicht nur den Wiederanlauf.
Die meisten anderen CPU-Typen sind solide Arbeitspferde und laufen völlig problemlos.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Approx (9 August 2012)

Habe das auch bei 155U mit CPU948 beobachtet und bin weiterhin der Meinung, daß man sich weniger Ärger einhandelt wenn man vorher in Stop schaltet. Aber wir sind doch ein freies Land. 
Gruß Approx


----------



## thomass5 (9 August 2012)

Ich würde es auch nicht bei den 945ern als "normal" abtun. Wir haben noch einige am laufen (es waren einmal viel mehr) da ist mir dies so nicht bekannt. Es wäre wirklich interssant zu ergründen, woher dieses Anlaufverhalten stammt.  Hast du die Möglichkeit an der Anlage zu "spielen"?
Für die 945 gabs glaube ich auch ein gesondertes HB. Ich schau heute Nachmittag mal. 

Thomas


----------



## repök (9 August 2012)

Was sagt denn der U-Stack oder B-Stack?
Ich meine mich erinnern zu könnnen, dass man irgendwo (db0, db1 oder dx0, dx1?) das anlaufverhalten einstellen konnte. da gabs dann was, mit warten auf fertigmeldung der baugruppen. Ist aber schon was her.....


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 August 2012)

Hallo,
ich kenne so ein Verhalten, wenn an der Programmier-Schnittstelle der CPU eine Visu oder ein Bediengerät dranhängt. Dann kann es schon passieren, dass wenn ein Ausschalten o.ä. in eine laufende Kommunikation hereinkommt, das irgendetwas in der CPU "in die Hose" geht.

In meinem früheren Leben habe ich sehr sehr viele S5-Steuerungen gehabt, aber das ich eine gehabt hätte, die ich vor dem Ausschalten der Anlage erst in den Stop geschaltet habe und nach Einschalten wieder ein, das wüßte ich ...
Ich habe das auch bis heute noch nie vorher gehört ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## fliegender holländer (14 August 2012)

Was steht dann eigentlich im U-Stack wenn die CPU in stop ist,  ich hab so einen Fehler mal gehabt wenn bei indizierte bearbeitung einen falschen ( nicht vorhandenen ) Datenbaustein geöffnet wurde.

Gruss, Ronald


----------



## dani (15 August 2012)

Ich kenne dieses Verhalten von einer CPU an der mehrere Scanner über Schnittstellenkarten angeschlossen waren.
Es ging sogar soweit dass ich das Programm nach dem Urlöschen in Etappen (3 kleinere Happen statt aller Bausteine) laden musste.
Bei uns war eine der Schnittstellenkarten für den Scanner die Ursache. 
Wir haben die Karte getauscht (nach Prinzip tauschen, probieren, tauschen,...) und hatten von da an keine Probleme mehr.


----------

